# Beginner - Training for a 10K run in 6 weeks!!!!!!



## Lully2011

Ok, so I've agreed to run a 10K run in 6 weeks time :wacko::wacko::wacko:

I dont know what I have let myself in for. I downloaded the app - Couch to 10K. The app has a 12 week schedule, I havent got 12 weeks so I skipped 6 weeks and started on week 6! 3mins running and 2mins walking, Well I managed it. Arrived at the house like a tomato and gasping for breath :haha:!!

I've to go out again today and I'm aching all over! Really dont want to go but I'm not going to give up now. 

Anyone used this app before? Or even trained for a big run like that in a small space of time, I'm very much so a beginner so any ideas/tips would be greatful!!!


----------



## ILoveShoes

Hiya,
I've not used the app, but I'm a runner, so I might be able to help a bit.
First of all, you should run at a steady pace that you can hold a conversation at. If you can't talk, you're probably going too fast.
I always find the first 10 minutes of a run the worst, it gets a lot easier after that (in my opinion).
Also, I think if you can run 4 miles without stopping, before the 10k, then you'll do just fine at the event. The atmosphere will carry you around the last 2 miles.
For your first event, I wouldn't worry about trying to finish in a certain time, I'd just concentrate on finishing.
I hope that helps. Let me know if there's anything specific I can help with :)
Good luck xx


----------



## Lully2011

I have noticed the app says aim to finish within 45 mins - THAT WILL NOT BE HAPPENING I'll be happy if I actually see the finish line ha! 
Thanks for the tips, I heard about being able to hold a conversation, I'm not running with anyone so I'll just sing aloud :haha: god help everyone around!


----------



## ILoveShoes

Ha ha - well, I've been running for about 9 years; I've done loads of 5Ks and 10Ks, 4 half marathons, and a full marathon - and my best time for a 10k is 52 minutes! Although my aim is always 45 minutes!!
I reckon if you aim for around 1 hour, that's a reasonable time (about 10 minutes per mile).
xx


----------



## ILoveShoes

I hope that didn't sound dead patronising! I didn't mean it too!
It's just that 45 minutes is quite fast for a 10k (7:15 min/mile) - it's been my goal forever!
xx


----------



## Lully2011

Not at all, I totally understand what your saying, I'll prob have to walk alot/most of it. Do you think I should keep going with the app? As I said I'm walking and running at the min, should I maybe run for as long as I can or build it up?


----------



## kdea547

Wow, good luck! I don't run anymore, but I used to do a couple of miles a day. Usually no more than that, because I wasn't very good and I prefer weight lifting over cardio. I've done both C25K and just flat out building up my stamina by running as long as I can and trying to increase that a bit each time I run. Both work well, but I think C25K is less boring and less intimidating. And the soreness should lessen significantly once your muscles get warmed up on your next run!


----------



## Lully2011

Kdea547 I'm back from my run/walk, I done a little over 7K, I actually enjoyed it and thought it was a little easier and its only day 2. I'm VERY sore so I done alot of streching when I got home, hopefully I wont be as bad when I'm due to go back out.

Did you find it good for weight loss?


----------



## kdea547

I lost 30 lb in 3 months when I was really into it, but I was also pretty strict with my diet - mostly veggies, proteins, and fruits and 1200-1500 calories a day. It did make me really strong and fit, though!


----------



## Lully2011

WOW thats very good! I'm in Slimming World at the moment so thats all about fruit/veg...hopefully I start to see a difference soon to keep me going!


----------



## ZoMo

Good luck! It sounds like you are doing fabulously already! I am rubbish at long distance running, am pants at short distance too. The most I ever managed was about 2 miles in the height of my training. I might download the app though and have a go at it :) I will be interested to lurk here and see how you are getting on, please keep updating...you give me hope for myself!


----------



## Lully2011

Thanks ZoMo, I have never ran before but I heard about this app and decided what the hell! 

I done good today but it was 3mins running and mins walking. Day three is the same but Day 4 is running for 4mins and walking for 2mins, Hopefully I'll be able. 

You should go for it and we can support each other through it :D I'll keep you posted anyway!!


----------



## ZoMo

You have inspired me and I have started the C25K programme today. Am doing it initially on my treadmill until I feel confident enough to go out in public!

I started Slimming World (again - 4th time!!) last week and only lost 1lb on my first week so got disillusioned and went a bit mad yesterday with naughty stuff. At least it made me feel guilty enough to get on the treadmill this morning!


----------



## Lully2011

Well done, keep me posted on how your going!! I have only been out 3times so far, need to get out as many times as I can this week

I'm in Slimming World too, I think its the best by far! Good luck with that too :D


----------



## newmummytobe

hi, i am doing an app similar to that one but it is called get running. i am sooo unfit, am on week 2 at the moment but have been doing it for four weeks and doing each week twice to build up. i am currently running for a minute and a half with 2 mins walk in between x 6. next week is 3 minute running at a time - really feel like i wont manage that - does it get easier?! xx


----------

